# Native American inland issue on WJR



## mrymar (May 9, 2002)

http://www.wjr.com/Article.asp?id=441908&spid=6525 

Frank Beckmann speaks with Attorney Steve Schultz about the tribal land rights issue. 

Steve Schultz an attorny for the http://www.mfrcc.com


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

It looks like this could be settled out-of-court in a manner that would respect the private property land-owners and be amiable to both sides of the issue.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

we will see how amicable it is whan they throw a net in higgins lake or spear some spawning walleye out of houghton


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

I heard today that they (the tribe) had a "test net" in Portage Lake at Onekama and had plans to be into Crystal Lake yet this year. Wait til the "Better Class of People" (the moneyed property owners) get a whiff of this!!!!!!!!!!!! 
On the bright side, if the Crystal Lake folks get busy enough fighting the NA's, we may yet see the proposed (and currently injuncted) public access site become a reality as the lesser of two evils. Or maybe they will just lump michigan sportspersons and the native americans together as undesireables and use their unlimited resources to fight keep everybody they consider to below them on the social scale away from their "little piece of heaven". If it sounds as though I have an extreme dislike for "the better (?) class of people"......I guess I'm letting my ******* year-round Benzie county resident fisherman side shine through. Oh well............................!!!!!!!


----------

